# Concerto for Trombone, Shofar, and Orchestra



## Lunasong

My local orchestra was featured on yesterday's _Performance Today_ Broadcast.
http://performancetoday.publicradio.org/display/programs/2013/09/06/
Hour 2 Timestamp 25:05
_Tekeeyah_ composed by female composer Meira Warshauer in 2008. Soloist for both instruments: Haim Avitsur.

I attended the rehearsal for this performance and was struck by the natural "out-of-tune" qualities of the shofar, which are not apparent in this recording. The wind noise at the beginning was all the wind players blowing thru their instruments. The soloist seamlessly switches between shofar and trombone.

I hope you enjoy listening to the first movement of this relatively new piece!


----------

